# Must haves - brew equipment



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Aside from the aeropress, what other pieces of kit should I have for brewed coffee? Looking at clever drippers, chemex etc. but dont know what to take the plunge on first.

I like funky/fruity coffee (yirgs, rocko mountain) and want to bring out those characteristics with lots of sweetness 

Cheers


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It depends a bit where you'll be using the kit and what appeals. You can do long steep on the aeropress to try and get more sweetness.

I don't know if you can really push the chemex to get sweetness as easily - I think it's great but not so much for that.

The clever can be used either for quicker or longer brew as you control when you let the coffee draw down so people have been using them for longer brews to aim for more sweetness, you can wrap any of them in a towel, tea cosy, hat etc to keep them warmer for longer.

If you get a chemex or v60 you might want to consider a pouring kettle, like the one I have in the for sale section ;-).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gooseneck kettle. Scales with timer - Brewista ones look great value for money.

V60 plus papers can be had for around £10.00. Chemex will produce a cleaner cup. A grinder capable of grinding uniformly coarse enough for various brew methods. Consider a Sowden too. Makes wonderfully sweet brews at 30-40min brew time.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Love the same sort of coffee as you, mainly a spro drinker but wanted to get something at the other end of the spectrum to explore the brew world, i.e. Chemex.

Been very happy with it, super clean cup. Pretty easy to use and tidy up after.

If you want more body then you may be best going for something else from what I read but can't say with any experience as don't have any of the others you list. All I have to compare to is a Cores mug I use in work which is a fuller bodied cup and an immersion steep compared to the chemex pour over.


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

I second what Systemic Kid said: gooseneck kettle, scales and timer could be separated.

I love my Clever Dripper, especially for travel, as a regular kettle works with it! Also I find the Kalita Wave more forgiving than V60 (but pricier and filters less commonly available, dammit)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The Behmor Brazen Plus brewer. I believe @garydyke1 no longer uses his Chemex because the Brazen is so good and consistent.

I think if I was starting from scratch on Brewed it would be top of my shopping list.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=24813

Behmor Brazen Plus Review


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sowdens is worth considering. Great for a slow brew.


----------

